# Help with overclocking i7-2600k + p8p67



## Shelledfade

I need help overclocking an i7-2600k + P8P67 pro motherboard.

Right. So it has all kinds of auto-clocking features. I heard they mess stuff up. This cpu comes stock at 3.4. All I want to know is how do I overclock this to 4.0ghz

I have a corsair H70 watercooler so heat isn't an issue. DDr3 1600 ram.

Just want to know how you overclock this thing to 4.0ghz. I look forward to any helpful response, thank you ray:


----------



## Shelledfade

meh, I ended up using the automated turboV thing. It's running at 4.3ghz stable at 51c using intel burn test v2.5


----------



## linderman

Shelledfade said:


> meh, I ended up using the automated turboV thing. It's running at 4.3ghz stable at 51c using intel burn test v2.5




actually I have found the TurboV to be the easiest way to overclock these new systems. once you have found all the stable values in the turboV you "could" enter the bios manually and input these values so no user intervention is needed; however I personally like to overclock only when its beneficial to a task I am doing and not 100% of the computers running time; thats why I prefer turboV


----------



## oogles36

quick question, why are you trying to OC the i7. Are you having trouble running something? If you haven't done any OC'ing it can be very frustrating and troublesome. Turbov does do a good job if you end up wanting to OC.


----------



## Amd_Man

With the technology of these new processors there is really no need to even overclock. I run my Phenom II X4 at stock and it eats everything that I throw at it up!!


----------



## electricsix

I've tried using the Auto Tuning feature on my i7-2600k and the max it goes to is 3.5ghz and then stops. I've got a non-stock heatsink and everything. I'm not sure if something is up but I see people hitting 4.4ghz easy. 

i7-2600k
8gb G.Skill Ram
Asus P8P67 Pro Mobo
Windows 7 64-Bit
750w PSU

Any suggestions?


----------



## linderman

Amd_Man said:


> With the technology of these new processors there is really no need to even overclock. I run my Phenom II X4 at stock and it eats everything that I throw at it up!!





VERY TRUE; I had my system overclocked for awhile but I found zero gain; the i5-760 handles anything you throw at it; even with the most insane multitasking I cant get the cores to more than 60% used


----------



## ElCampesino

I am running my i5 2500k on a ASUS P8P67 at 4.5GHz and hitting about 53C running prime95, about 31C during gaming and I am using the H70 liquid cpu cooler from corsair aswell. I recommend that you read the page at the following link

Official ASUS P8P67 Series Overclocking Guide and Information - [H]ard|Forum

This guide comes from one of the tech support staff at ASUS, very easy guide to overclocking, especially if its your first time. This is a manual overclock, that is, not using the TPU feature that comes on the P8P67 boards. This is better for several reasons which are outlined in that article. Good luck.

@electricsix: alot of users reporting clocks at 4.8GHz-5.0GHz+ on AIR! Too hot for my liking, but with liquid cooling 4.8GHz is totally reasonable.


----------



## stickies

U get way more from CPU over clocking for those asking why. Do u still need help? I run a 2600k @ 4800mhz all the time it rips data up but I also have two ssd's in a raid 0. U still need help?


----------

